# JPA Connection dynamisch hinzufügen



## Pinusno (1. Aug 2010)

Ich bin ein ziemlicher Newbie in Sachen Java, habe auch schon google durchforstet, aber leider ohne Erfolg.
Ich arbeite gerade an einem Java EE Projekt mit EJB 3.0 und JPA, dass mir in Zukunft die Arbeit ein wenig erleichtern soll. 
Ich möchte dynamisch DB-Connections hinzufügen, also ohne persistence.xml.
Gibt es dafür eine Annotation?


Karsten


----------



## Mutable (2. Aug 2010)

Hi,
ja das geht, das hängt aber stark vom Persistence Provider ab. Mit EclipseLink 1.0 oder 1.1 kann man das gleich vergessen. Mit 2.0 geht es im Ansatz, aber ich bin nach etlichen Stunden irgendwann zum Schluss gekommen, dass das noch Alpha-Status hat. Deswegen wirbt man jetzt auch bei EclipseLink 2.1 damit, dass man die Funktionalität stark verbessert hat. Falls du EclipseLink verwendest, rate ich dir, schau direkt in die Dokumentation von 2.1.
Bei Hibernate funktioniert das mit HashMaps. Einfach mal Dynamic Mapping in Google eingeben.

Gruß


----------



## Pinusno (5. Aug 2010)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort @Mutable. Da werd ich gleich mal schauen.  Bei der Wahl des richtigen Persistence Framework fangen die Probleme aber schon an ;-)
Welches ist denn eigentlich zu empfehlen? Auch wenn dies wohl auch abhängig von der Anwendung ist.


Gruß Karsten


----------

